# grep und Warnungen/Hinweise ignorieren



## Erks (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
wie kann man mittels grep NUR den Teilstring heraussuchen und nicht noch die Warnungen oder Hinweise gelistet bekommen?

Derzeit ist mein grep: 
	
	
	



```
grep -r -E '<regulärer Ausdruck>' $suche_wo | cut -d: -f2 > $ausgabe_datei
```

Nun sind aber mache Zeilen, die ausgegeben werden...



> ....
> ....
> Übereinstimmungen in Binärdatei /home/<username>/ProgFiles/yEd/jre/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightRegular.ttf.
> 
> ...



Das <das gesuchte Muster> will ich aber nur als output haben...


----------



## deepthroat (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi.

Die Warnungen werden auf die Standardfehlerausgabe geschrieben.

Leite diese einfach nach /dev/null.

Gruß


----------



## Erks (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.

So fit bin ich aber in LINUX noch nicht. Wie kann ich das auf /dev/null weiterleiten? 
	
	
	



```
grep -r -E '<regulärer Ausdruck>' $suche_wo > /dev/null | cut -d: -f2 > $ausgabe_datei
```
 klappt leider nicht...

EDIT
Sry, hab mich verschrieben: mit 2>dev/null werden mir keine Meldungen angezeigt.

Aber, die sind in der "ausgabe_datei" weiterhin gelistet. Lässt sich dieses noch abschalten?


----------



## deepthroat (6. Dezember 2011)

Erks hat gesagt.:


> Sry, hab mich verschrieben: mit 2>dev/null werden mir keine Meldungen angezeigt.
> 
> Aber, die sind in der "ausgabe_datei" weiterhin gelistet. Lässt sich dieses noch abschalten?


Das kann nicht sein. Hast du evtl. die Ausgabedatei verwechselt?

Mußt du denn portabel sein oder kannst du von davon ausgehen, dass du immer ein grep hast welches die -s Option unterstützt (wie z.B. GNU grep)?

Du könntest auch die -h Option bei grep verwenden statt cut.

 man grep

Gruß


----------

